# Whats going wrong with the GTS skyline



## The SKY is the limit (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a friend who runs the GTS-t 33 version. that car has the tomei 3.0 stroker kit, port polished head with bronze valve seats and titanium valve springs and retainers. his internals are balanced to 11000 rpm (RB25 engine). he runs a T3/T4 hybrid roler bearing turbo a 4inch depth, 45cm high and 1.1m long FMIC, 3 inch mandrell bent custom exhaust, manual shift with a EXEDY twin plate clutch, HKS stand alone fuel management, motec M800 pro engine management. runs at 25psi boost with nearly 100psi fuel pressure. 800cc/min injectors high flow fuel rail and a bosch fuel pump capable of 200gal/h and about 190 psi. super slicks on the rear tires ( 15") brakes. good for about a total of 600BHP est 520-530 RWHP. but still the car cant clock below 11s. even without wheelspin. his best time was 11.4 and when i drove it it was 11.2secs. on both our runs we shotted a 100HP of nitrous through direct ports (BTW thanks to the team at AEBS racing cally) into the engine, but still the car wouldnt go below 11 secs. can i get some tuning tips, cuz im fresh out of ideas at this point. I think i got the most of the EMS programming correct and the fuel programming. so if there is any thing i could do more, please advise.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

to put it simply...You need more power


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Why are you using the HKS fuel management with the ultra capable Motec M800, it seems redundant. Also I think you would see more power at a lower fuel pressure (more like 50-60 psi). Finally I also think the T3 turbine is maxed for airflow. The engine sounds better suited to a more modern Garrett GT35/40R hydrid turbocharger.

Troy


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

/\/\/\ Agreed!!!

Why u still got the HKS when u have the Motec?
Definately need a bigger and better turbo!(with that much work the turbo is really letting it down)
Garret GT35/40 is perfect 800hp!!

But most of all i think u need to get your suspension sorted. The u should be running alot faster times, regardless if ur putting out the same power as u are now.


----------



## The SKY is the limit (Jan 11, 2006)

I have followed ur advise and ordered a GT 35/40R turbo for my friend and the dual system is because i personally like to keep my fuel and engine mngmt separate. and the suspension is HKS drag coil overs. raised an inch in the rear and lowerd 0.5 in the front. do you realy think the bigger turbo will help!! please post fast cuz in april there is once again a big race in my country. And he is running in the forced induction 2wd class where there are some pretty fast guys such as my teams top tuner with his TT Supra 700HP clockin 10.6. Although he is in antoher team dont think i dilibritly detuned his car, cuz on the track were rivals but off it iots my plesure to help him tune his car.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

not beeing an asshole here but at those speeds the launch and driver skill are large factors. Ive seen mates do 10 straight mid 12 passes then nail one launch and do everything right and knock a second off

you could also try moving the powerband around - a car with a high narrow powerband is usually slower than a car with less power and a wider powerband


----------



## The SKY is the limit (Jan 11, 2006)

ok dropped fuel pressure (although i dont think it would help) to 75 psi. got the new turbo bolted on and properly tested. still no movement. I think running the high fuel pressure is advisable beacause i have a ported and polished head maxed for airflow and a GTR 6 throttle intake with a blitz equal diameter runner. the car keeps clockin 11s. we made the best 2wd driver in our country drive the car and change some things. even he cant clock below 11. Is it advisable to retard the timing and go with a bigger shot nitrous?? or shoul the boost be upped a bit and run with nitromethanol and advanced ignition. or should we shoot nitrous with nitro methanol at 25psi of boost. the pistons are rated for this abuse. please advise cuz he is running against the supra on the 15th


----------

